# TIMBERLINE WOOD INSERT



## Wieland1234 (Sep 30, 2008)

Can any one tell me if they know where I can find a used blower for an old (20-30 years) Timberline wood burning insert?  We haven't had the insert installed yet - but the technician that came out to inspect our flue said they don't make blowers for this unit anymore.  Are there any generic blowers that we could also possibly use? 

If I can't find a blower doe's anyone think one is necessary for this unit to heat a room approximately 600 sq ft.  

We have never had any type of wood burning device before and just don't know how much heat this unit will put off.  

Thanks


----------



## budman (Sep 30, 2008)

I will go easy on you only because you posted one time,send that stove to the scrap yard.
wecome to the site. :lol:


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome--and the scrap yard it is. hh:


----------



## brooktrout (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are the kind of responses that turn people off to this site. Wieland, we're not all like that. And welcome to this usually welcoming site. I can still get parts for my 1979 Buck, so don't lose faith.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 30, 2008)

If you can't find the exact one from the manufcturer, you can prolly retro fit another universal model.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wood Pirate (Sep 30, 2008)

Dayton makes alot of blowers for wood boilers and wood stoves.  You can check them out on the web or look up Grainger on the web they supply alot of different things that may work.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 30, 2008)

With most of the old blowers you are just as well off to take it to a local small electrics repair shop. They can usually fix it a lot easier and cheaper than chasing down a replacement. Especially for something like the old Timberlines. 

The major question isn't the blower. It is how are you going to vent that insert? Hopefully with a full length chimney liner and not just by shoving it into the fireplace.


----------



## jeff6443 (Sep 30, 2008)

I could not find a blower motor   for my gf s regency insert . dealer said wow thats old never seen one 
 Googled electric blower wood insert  got some company in kalimazoo Mich . dont have the name as I not there anylonger 
 the site had pics I just matched  . it was the same one . You can find one , Maybe you like your stove and want the blower to run .
 I m new first year epa stove in my new 1955 home .


----------



## kd460 (Oct 1, 2008)

If you have the original blower, often all that needs replacement is the motor or wiring, or a switch. If you don't have the original blower, then as suggested, a universal or a similiar model could probably matched up.

As far as the first couple of posts, I believe it was a way to suggest that the old insert that you have is a rather inefficient, not so clean burning (smoke dragon is what it is called here), and hopefully not a past it's usefull life wood burning insert. 

Hopefully the unit was checked for integrity and safety. And hopefully it will be installed in a safe and up to code manner (as up to code as possible because of it's age it probably won't be up to code). This is not something you can't be to sure of. Your home and family are at risk. Please do your homework here and make sure it can be installed safely. It will still consume lots of wood and put out lots of smoke (which can be controlled somewhat by burning properly). 

You would be better off with an entry level stove of the modern type. More heat, less wood consumed, safer and more reliable, less smoke, and a heck of allot more efficient. Price would not be too far off from what you would have to put into that old insert to make it safe and working properly. KD


----------



## budman (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry on that first post but i had a timberline back in the early 80's and
was up on the roof every 3 week's cleaning the stack out.Don't miss that
stove at all.


----------



## Ken45 (Oct 1, 2008)

budman said:
			
		

> Sorry on that first post but i had a timberline back in the early 80's and
> was up on the roof every 3 week's cleaning the stack out.Don't miss that
> stove at all.



We had a Timberline back in the 70's and never needed to clean out the chimney. Checked it yearly.  We ran it good and hot with good wood.

Of course I'm amazed at how clean the new PE Summit runs (we've just had two break-in fires so far.)

Ken


----------



## budman (Oct 1, 2008)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> budman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a lot of wood at that,as soon as you slow the air down for a longer burn thats
when the crud would start to build up.


----------



## hydrology_joe (Oct 2, 2008)

Wieland1234 said:
			
		

> Can any one tell me if they know where I can find a used blower for an old (20-30 years) Timberline wood burning insert?  We haven't had the insert installed yet - but the technician that came out to inspect our flue said they don't make blowers for this unit anymore.  Are there any generic blowers that we could also possibly use?
> 
> If I can't find a blower doe's anyone think one is necessary for this unit to heat a room approximately 600 sq ft.
> 
> ...



The in-laws are using Timberline inserts to supplement their furnace in the winter (primary burn in the basement and a second upstairs just in case the power goes out) with no issues of excessive creosote.  Personally, I am looking for one locally for my fireplace.  Just be sure to burn small hot fires and not pack the stove full and choke it down to a smolder.  As long as your wood is properly seasoned and you are mindful of your burning habits, the Timberline stoves work well.  They're just not as efficient as a modern design stove. 

We made a new blower for my Fisher when I got it using electric fans from a local hardware store and some sheet metal.  The design is a simple box with a decorative screen front, angled interior to mount fans (since the diameter was larger than the box size) and open discharge in the back.  All told, I have less than $40 in my blower and it fits perfectly to the opening rather than trying to make some aftermarket fit.


----------

